
Some female Wikipedia editors have been targets of harassment by male colleagues - ovis
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/10/how-wikipedia-is-hostile-to-women/411619/?single_page=true
======
sotojuan
Would this also explain why there's few women on the internet outside of
popular social media sites? The old "there's no girls on the Internet" meme
seems to still be true in some sites.

